
Visa Card Network Crashes, Blockchain Has Never Gone Down - theweb1
https://zycrypto.com/visa-card-network-crashes-blockchain-has-never-gone-down/
======
uberman
Your article states:

"Popular blockchains manning Bitcoin and Ethereum, two of the most frequently
used cryptocurrencies boast a 100% downtime"

I don't think that is what you meant to say.

I also don't think you really want to include Ethereum in any discussion
related to stability vis-à-vis the hardfork and all PoW blockchains are
susceptible to 51% attacks.

[https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/05/30/heres-how-much-
it...](https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/05/30/heres-how-much-it-costs-to-
launch-a-51-attack-on-pow-cryptocurrencies/)

